# speedaire/dayton top of head unloader needed



## kinmack (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm looking for a discontinued part. An air actuated, top of head mounted, unloader, made in the 60's and 70's. It's a simple 1.5" x 3" piece of steel that has 2 (pistons) valves with stems that press down on the intake flapper valves in the compressor and unload the air pressure thus allowing the air compressor to continue running "freewheel". These are fairly indestructible. It's mounted with 4 small screws from the top down into the compressor head. It fits campbell H-speedaire-dayton-sears & several others.... typical 2 3/4", upright twin piston, single stage, 11cfm ....... here's a link : Model # 106175110 Parts.Sears.Com ( Parts 1A thru 1G )


----------



## jow (Aug 16, 2012)

Please post a Pic of the needed part, close to the needed position if possible. A link to a pic of the actual part or diagram might help. Is this like a pop-off that releases pressure at a regulated psi?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

If yoou are going to post a photo do it as a JPG so we can look at it. Roger


----------



## bernietech (Jan 11, 2012)

can not open on my pc.


----------



## Apple19 (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice posts. Keep posting such needed information. Thank's!


----------

